# Okay.... some interesting calls...



## QueenEMT (Dec 11, 2007)

From time to time in my job, we get calls from one extreme to the next... not sure how many others are dispatchers here... but I would love to share my stories from time to time on here....

Stupid call #1:  Lady calls because there are birds flying around Costco (shopping warehouse), and she's worried about their welfare (and YES, she did call 911 for this)... she wants an animal control officer to respond. Well, after her info was gathered, she ended the call by saying "HURRY, they are drinking each others saliva and I don't know how long they will live!!"

Stupid call #2: Man calls 911 (asks for a spanish interpreter) and asks if its illegal to sing to his girlfriend on the street..... 

               MMMMMM kay......


Funny call : a little kid calls 911 from a cell phone and asked one of my co-workrers on a date... (he called back about 20 times)... one of those times, he gave his "correct" address and, well... our PD went out and had a nice conversation with the kids parents........ he never called again.


Weird call : Woman calls 911, because her boyfriend told her he would pay her if she would watch him "play with himself".... she called us, concerned.... thinks hes crazy....
The call-taker very nicely gave her the number to the mental hospital....


These are just a few I thought of.... I will come up with more later.... some better ones....  Promise.


----------



## EvanAndChan (Aug 30, 2008)

Those are all really funny, but seriously . . . 

How the hell does one bird drink another bird's saliva?


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have this theory of creative 000 (equivalent of 911) calling here in Australia:

If the person is panicking, add 5% BS to the story;

If the person is panicking, and thinks that they are a medical expert, add another 5% BS to the story;

If the person is panicking, thinks they are a medical expert and it is during day shift, add another 5% BS to the story;

If the person is panicking, thinks they are a medical expert and it is during afternoon shift, add another 5% BS to the story;

If the person is panicking, thinks they are a medical expert and it is after 7PM, add another 5% BS to the story;

If the person is panicking, thinks they are a medical expert and they have spent some time at the pub and it is after closing time, add another %50 BS to the story.

We had one run one night when I was on the rescue truck, the direction came from the holy master of gods, Motorola, that a vehicle had gone into a building, 2 persons trapped, one will be a body recovery.

Get on scene, 1 vehicle AGAINST a building, 1 PERSON not trapped having a random breath test (tested positive to alcohol!) and getting searched (police found some drugs in her handbag), NO fatalities. Call was made by one of the local inebriates from the pub across the road while they sat in the bar and kept drinking at around 9:30 pm. 

Was an interesting job though, the driver was in a lot of trouble. Car was unregistered and uninsured, first screw up. Second screw up: borrowed car from mum and dad, and mum and dad reported it stolen. Third screw up: no licence. Fourth screw up: had been at the pub, and the ultimate fifth screw up: visited the local drug dealer on the way home.

Or another interesting one, I dont know what was said to the dispatcher, but:

I was on a job and we had a young kid with LOC. I got a bystander to call 000, went through the whole spinal precautions, in the meantime, the kid had come to. Collar goes on, KED, stretcher, wait for backup to arrive. They arrive, call off the other 2 trucks that were coming and the rescue helicopter. Did not think much of it, as this can be normal protocol when there is suspected spinal injuries.

1/2 hour later, I am asked to a statement to the police in relation to a fatality that occured on the site, because of the nature of the 000 call. Was not amused, given that no one died and the police officer was perplexed as to why he was activated to respond, and called off HIS backup.


----------



## ILemt (Sep 2, 2008)

My favorite still has to be; responding to the apartment of a 19 year old girl who had an electric pleasure device, a pair of kitchen tongs and a set of pliers
stuck in her crotch.

Evidently, the first item slipped in and she couldnt get it out. It was still "on" and starting to bother her, so she went fishing with the tongs, got those stuck. Went after that with pliers. Started to bleed (no wonder) and called 911.

(I had a similar call and mentioned one of these in an earlier thread)

She asked my partner and I for our numbers after we got to the ER...


----------



## Hastings (Sep 2, 2008)

ILemt said:


> My favorite still has to be; responding to the apartment of a 19 year old girl who had an electric pleasure device, a pair of kitchen tongs and a set of pliers
> stuck in her crotch.
> 
> Evidently, the first item slipped in and she couldnt get it out. It was still "on" and starting to bother her, so she went fishing with the tongs, got those stuck. Went after that with pliers. Started to bleed (no wonder) and called 911.
> ...



No thanks. Hot dog and hallway.

Crazy stuff though. That's...amazing. I mean, I'm not great with anatomy, but you'd think...


----------



## emt19723 (Sep 2, 2008)

ok...this isnt really MY story, but its funny to say the least.  this happened to my old man back in the day when he was running....

called out for an unknown problem.

long story short, got called out to the home of a well known homosexual. apparently they were "experimenting" that evening, and the one guy proceeded to get a 60 watt light bulb....ummmmmm......stuck??   lol   

ended up, the doc had to come out from the ER with a LOT of muscle relaxers. and the way my dad explained it....it sounded like a champagne cork popping when that bad boy finally let loose!!   :lol:


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 2, 2008)

emt19723 said:


> ok...this isnt really MY story, but its funny to say the least.  this happened to my old man back in the day when he was running....
> 
> called out for an unknown problem.
> 
> ...



Wasn't that an episode on Scrubs????


----------

